
Free SVG/TTF social icons all of the Illustrator files included - alanm
https://github.com/uloga/socialicons
======
evolve2k
Looks interesting, would be great to have a screenshot sample in the README,
more people are likely to bookmark it if they can quickly see what the icons
look like.

~~~
alanm
They have a example site, if you scroll to bottom or visit
[http://uloga.github.io/socialicons/](http://uloga.github.io/socialicons/) you
can see examples.

